# Drop Down Menü Auswahl mit Js überprüfen



## biggulp (3. September 2004)

Hi,

ich würde gerne ein Drop-Down-Menü in einem Formular erstellen, das folgendermaßen aussieht:

Bitte wählen
Auswahl1
Auswahl2
Auswahl3

Standartmäßig soll „Bitte wählen“ ausgewählt sein, jedoch soll man das Formular nicht mit dieser Auswahl abschicken können bzw. es soll dann ein Hinweisfenster erscheinen, in dem man aufgefordert wird eine Auswahl zu treffen. Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen? Das Formular wird per formmail.php verschickt und mit Javascript überprüft.
Anmerkung: Wie man Drop-Downs erstellt und konfiguriert weiss ich, es geht mir rein um die Überprüfung vor dem Absenden des Formulares.


----------



## Fabian H (3. September 2004)

Angenommen dein Drop-Down Feld hat den Namen _DropDown_ und liegt in einem Forumular mit dem Namen _Formular_, dann kannst du so ueberpruefen, ob die erste Option (0) gewaehlt ist:

```
if (window.document.forms['Formular'].elements['DropDown'].selectedIndex == 0) {
    window.alert("Bitte eine Option im Drop-Down Feld waehlen.");
    return false;
}
```


----------



## biggulp (3. September 2004)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Leider funktioniert es bei mir nicht. Ich habe die Namen des Formulares und des Drop Down im Code angeglichen und ihn dann in den Head-Bereich der HP kopiert. Muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten, damit es funktioniert? Die Überprüfung der Textfelder im Formular funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Fabian H (3. September 2004)

Wo genau hast du den Code im Head eingefuegt?

Er muss ja in die Funktion zum ueberpruefen des Formulares.


----------



## biggulp (3. September 2004)

Ja, da steht er auch drin:


```
function checkForm()

{

if(document.form1.name.value=="")
{
alert ("Bitte geben Sie Ihren Namen ein.");
document.form1.name.focus();
return false;
}
.
.
.

if (window.document.forms[´form1'].elements['versandart'].selectedIndex == 0) {
    window.alert("Bitte eine Option im Drop-Down Feld waehlen.");
    return false;
}

}


//-->
</script>
```


----------



## Fabian H (3. September 2004)

Dein Forumular kann nicht einmal _form1_ und einmal _Formular_ heissen


----------



## biggulp (3. September 2004)

Sorry, ich hatte deine Lösung nur schnell von deinem Post in meinen kopiert (habe meinen Post oben jetzt korrigiert), im Quelltext waren/sind aber alle Namen angelichen und es funktioniert nicht. Woran kann es noch liegen?


----------



## biggulp (5. September 2004)

Problem gelöst: Als ich die Überprüfung des Drop Downs an der ersten Position der checkform() Liste einfügte (war vorher an letzter Position) funktionierte es plötzlich. Warum weiss ich nicht, aber es geht jetzt jedenfalls. Besten Dank nochmals für die Hilfe


----------

